# Benötige Hilfe beim Entwurf eines Buchcovers



## MrBraindead (21. August 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe ein wichtiges Anliegen an die GFX-Profis hier unter euch.
Ich befinde mich im 13.Schuljahr und bin im "Abizeitungs-kommitee" 
meiner Stufe.
Da ich der einzige in der Stufe bin der halbwegs mit einem PC umgehen kann,
wurde mir aufgetragen mich um das Design der Abizeitung zu kümmern.
Ich kann zwar C++ coden habe aber nie in meinem Leben etwas mit Photoshop gemacht und es fällt mir wirklich schwer da rein zu kommen.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn.....
ich bitte Euch mir zu helfen, da ich sonst aufgeschmissen bin.
Ich brauche sicher keine all zu große Hilfe, da im Prinzip nur 2 Seiten zu gestalten sind, nämlich das Cover und eine Seite, die dann für alle nachfolgende verwendet werden kann.
Ich werde euch nun mal versuchen das Konzept näher zu bringen.

Ich hatte mir überlegt das ganze wie eine Polizeiakte auf zu bauen...
genau dies führt mich zu meinem ersten Problem.
Ich benötige eine Photoshop Datei in der Größe A4, die eine simple Akte zeigt,
auf der oben links oder so ein Stempel ist:
Den Stempel hab ich sogar schon halbwegs hinbekommen.

Ich möchte euch daher bitten mir beim Cover zu helfen.

Das Cover soll aussehen wie eine Akte (so wie diese dunkelgelben Mappen)
mit Linien in der Mitte auf die ich z.B. den Namen der Schule schreiben kann.
Das ganze soll abgenutzt aussehen.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch ist bereit mit zu helfen.



Ach ja hier noch mal mein Stempelentwurf.
Die Umrandung müsste noch etwas besser sein so ausgefranst wie der Text.

>>>HIER KÖNNT IHR DEN STEMPEL LADEN<<<


----------



## Dark_Fighter (21. August 2004)

Äh wie viele Pixel sind den A4 genau ?


----------



## MrBraindead (21. August 2004)

2480x3508 soweit ich weis.
Aber Photoshop hat doch wenn du einen neue Datei erstellst eine A4 Vorlage?!


----------



## Dark_Fighter (22. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MrBraindead _
> *2480x3508 soweit ich weis.
> Aber Photoshop hat doch wenn du einen neue Datei erstellst eine A4 Vorlage?! *


Ach da ganz unten dachte mir doch schon, dass es die gibt habe übersehen, dass man da scrollen kann/muss.


----------



## MrBraindead (22. August 2004)

Gut jetzt wissen wir das auch.
Aber kann mir nun jemand helfen


----------



## extracuriosity (22. August 2004)

Willst du denn die ganze Zeitschrift in Photoshop layouten? Mit einem richtigen Layoutprogramm wie InDesign wirst du dich bestimmt leichter tun, vor allem, weil du da die von dir angesprochene Masterseite ganz einfach anlegen kannst.
Spätestens, wenn´s ans Textsetzen geht, stösst du mit PS ganz schnell an Grenzen.

Zu den Grafiken:
Am besten du suchst dir ein Bild einer Akte / Aktenmappe / wasauchimmer bei google. Dann baust du die Form nach evtl mit Pfaden. Den Dreck (bzw. die Abnutzung) kriegst du mit Grunge - Brushes drauf (hier im Forum suchen).


----------



## MrBraindead (22. August 2004)

Ich wollte natürlich InDesign nutzen aber das layout in PS zu gestalten ist denke ich mal doch wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Mamel (22. August 2004)

Hi MrBraindead,

1. Das Cover kannst Du prima in Photohop basteln.
Um eine prima "Aktendeckelvorlage" zu machen, würde ich einen "echten" besorgen (Schreibwarenhandel etc., Papis Regal), und ordentlich drauf Samba tanzen... dann scannst Du ihn ein und tobst dich in Photoshop aus - fertig ist ein super Cover.

2. DIe Mustervorlage für die Innenseiten würde ich genauso machen, wobei du die ganze Zeitung wirklich besser im Layoutprogramm bauen solltest. Den in Photoshop gestalteten Muster-Hintergrund kannst du ja dann in Indesign oder Quark oder wasauchimmer auf der Musterseite einladen.

Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## MrBraindead (22. August 2004)

Mit dem einladen hatte ich das auch so vor..
das layout der innenseiten wird sicher auch einfacher...
aber die Gestaltung des covers abgesehen von der Mappe selber macht mir schon sorgen.
z.B. würde ich gerne einen Siegelstempel mit Bändchen auf das Teil kleben in den ich mit rußigen Buchstaben etwas schreiben kann.
Ich weis jedoch nicht wie ich die jeweiligen Effekte bekomme


----------



## Mamel (22. August 2004)

wieso muss es denn immer am PC sein?
Schneller geht es, wenn du ein echtes Siegel machst (Siegellack etc. im Schreibwarenladen), dann einscannen und nachbearbeiten.
Sieht auch echter aus ! Why not?

Martin


----------



## MrBraindead (22. August 2004)

Das hab ich gemacht sieht sehr schlecht aus.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (22. August 2004)

Es gab hier doch mal im Forum einen Thread,  wo gezeigt wurde wie man so altes Papier macht, also zerkenittertes. Kann mir das mal wer geben ich find bei google nix also muss ich es dann wohl selber machen.

EDIT: Habe jetzt auf http://www.dubtastic.com/ die Brushes gefunden mal schauen ob ich damit was hinbekomme.

PS: Wie macht man denn bei einer Akte am besten den Rand?


----------



## MrBraindead (22. August 2004)

Wie das technisch in PS geht weis ich natürlich nicht aber die ecken müssen natürlich rund sein.


----------



## der_Jan (22. August 2004)

OffTopic: Als ehemaliger Schülerzeitungsredaktur geb ich allen zukünftigen solchen einen Tipp: Egal was auch immer passieren mag, nehmt niemals Word für eine Schülerzeitung, eher Paint, aber niemals nicht Word. Das Programm ist Abgrundtief böse.  Musste ich mal los werden.


----------



## gromorth (23. August 2004)

ich habe unsere abizeitung auch komplett alleine gestaltet.
worauf du aber auf jedenfall achten solltest ist, dass du nicht nur eine seite komplett für die zeitung verwendest sondern: 1 rechte und 1 linke, die du dann immerwieder kopierst und dann nur die seitenzahl und das thema änderst.

mein tipp:
- einfach oben und unten eine horizontale linie als eingrenzung
- dort jeweils die seitenzahl mit ner schicken schrift in die ecken
- oben über die line das oberthema (steckbriefe etc.)
- einen schicken hintergund in die mitte... (grafik mit sehr geringen deckkraft)

jetzt haste schonmal ein grundgerüst, dass du dir dann auch weiter nach belieben gestalten kannst (andere grafik statt linie etc.)

für das cover würde ich einfach auch mal in der druckerei fragen was die für papiersorten anbieten... demnach brauchst du dann garkein speziellen "papierlook". den haste dann ja durch das papier. aus der druckerei....


----------



## MrBraindead (26. August 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es machen kann dass in einem Text verschiedene Buchstaben nicht auf der Linie sind sondern nach oben oder unten aus der Reihe tanzen.
Am besten das alles ohne jeden Buchstaben einzeln zu positionieren.

Desweiteren wüsste ich gerne wie ich ein Bild und einen Text an ihren Hintergrund anpassen kann.
Ich habe hier besagte Aktenmappe und habe ein Logo und Text draufgepappt..
es soll der eindruck entstehen dies beides wäre schon immer da drauf gewesen und kein Aufkleber oder ein Stempel oder so.


----------

